# O&W M5 Bezel Insert Replacement



## TOBI (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi,

IÂ´m looking for a Bezel Inlay for my M5 because the luminous Dots lost some Paint.

Does anyone know where to get some Replacements?

I think a M1 Bezel should work as well maybe also After Market Bezel-Inlays, but which one?

Roy ist out of Stock and Westcoasttime too. Mr. Wajs is to expensive (I donÂ´t know why)

If someone could help me please ...

Thanks

Torsten from Germany


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

TOBI said:


> Hi,
> 
> IÂ´m looking for a Bezel Inlay for my M5 because the luminous Dots lost some Paint.
> 
> ...


Hi Torsten,

I'm in the same boat so I contacted Roy the other day and recieved a response this afternoon...



> It maybe about 4-6 weeks.


Thought I'd give you a heads up,

Cheers,

Tom.


----------



## heet (Apr 17, 2010)

TomWazza said:


> TOBI said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I am also looking for a bezel insert replacement as well was dial and hands for my M6. Do all the M series watches use the same components? Is there a standard dial size for 2624-2 watches?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

heet said:


> TomWazza said:
> 
> 
> > TOBI said:
> ...


I think you will find that there are quite a few hand-sets availabe for the ETA 2624-2 movement. I bought mine from Roy - he used to stock quite a few styles. Bezels, though, will be different as the cases are not uniform. Perhaps someone else can help with that one?

Rob


----------

